# Word of the Day - Plandid



## Jace

Word of the the Day - Plandid...  verb...(Plan-did)

Meaning: A photo, often on Instagram, which is _meant to look candid, _
but is actually carefully planned.

Sample sentence: Perfect makeup, hair and lighting in that supposedly casual celebrity photo 
are dead giveaways, it's a Plandid.


----------



## Kaila

Although the word, _plandid, _sounds to me, like it means some sort of insect, or a flower species;
I believe you, that it is actually a photo that is planned to appear unplanned, but we can tell, it's planned.


----------



## Jace

Actually, it sounds more like...._planned it...._.to me!


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I wound up going to the park today, even though I never plandid.  Aaaahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## ohioboy

Jace said:


> Actually, it sounds more like...._planned it...._.to me!


A portmanteau of *plan*ned + can*did*.


----------



## Jeni

This just rings so true if anyone has been on social media...... 
never the normal picture in the moment but planned best side / hair just so etc 

The minute i saw this post 3 names of people i know popped into my head


----------



## Kaila

_I couldn't have found a better forum than this one of ours, no matter how carefully I might have *plandid!     *_


----------



## Kaila

Some of the photographs online are difficult to guess about,
 while others are very obviously, _Plandids! 

(I am always happy to learn how to use a word that is new to me.  )_


----------



## ohioboy

Kaila said:


> Some of the photographs online are difficult to guess about,
> while others are very obviously, _Plandids!
> 
> (I am always happy to learn how to use a word that is new to me.  )_


Brunch! Portmanteau of BReakfast and lUNCH


----------



## Kaila

@ohioboy  Would you please put that letter _n, _back into _Brunch?
Everyone else, please ignore this post!
  _


----------



## ohioboy

Kaila said:


> @ohioboy Would you please put that letter _n, _back into _Brunch?
> Everyone else, please ignore this post!
> _


Ooopsy.


----------



## Jace

ohioboy said:


> A portmanteau of *plan*ned + can*did*.


Yes, yes...very good!


----------



## RubyK

Can the word _plandid_ be used for videos? Some of the dog and cat videos on YouTube are obviously _plandids_.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

ohioboy said:


> Brunch! Portmanteau of BReakfast and lUNCH


And I created one (I think)...the meal at a time between when lunch and dinner usually take place: Linner


----------



## Kaila

OneEyedDiva said:


> And I created one (I think)...the meal at a time between when lunch and dinner usually take place: Linner



And a midnight snack, might be a _Minnack! _


----------



## JaniceM

Oh what, oh what has happened to the English language...?!?


----------



## Paco Dennis

_"#PLANDID: HOW TO MAKE YOUR PLANNED CANDID LOOK AUTHENTIC_​_
You know those photos where someone looks caught off guard, but perfectly framed in a beautiful background with magical lighting? It’s called a “plandid” and chances are, they knew the photo was being taken – even if it doesn’t look like it. In fact, that’s the point. A portmanteau for planned candid, this oxymoronic technique is taking Instagram by storm."_







There are more pictures and info...3 min read

https://www.getolympus.com/us/en/learn_center/plandid-instagram-trend


----------



## RadishRose

OneEyedDiva said:


> a time between when lunch and dinner usually take place: Linner


a time between when lunch and supper=Lupper?


----------



## Kaila

Thank you for that post, @Paco Dennis 
I find the part you quoted in the post, informative and very clear.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> a time between when lunch and supper=Lupper?


Thank you for my first laugh of the day RR.  "Lupper"....I love it.


----------

